# Premiership 01-03 November



## A_Skywalker (Oct 30, 2008)

Everton v Fulham
 01/11/2008 12:45 GMT
  1.70 3.40 4.50 All Bets (23) 
Chelsea v Sunderland
 01/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  1.15 6.00 15.00 All Bets (26) 
Manchester United v Hull 
01/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  1.15 6.00 15.00 All Bets (25) 
Middlesbrough v West Ham
 01/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (23) 
Portsmouth v Wigan
 01/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  1.85 3.25 3.90 All Bets (25) 
Stoke v Arsenal
 01/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  6.75 3.75 1.45 All Bets (28) 
West Bromwich v Blackburn
 01/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  2.50 3.15 2.60 All Bets (26) 
Tottenham v Liverpool
 01/11/2008 17:30 GMT
  3.40 3.25 2.00 All Bets (25) 
Bolton v Manchester City
 02/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  2.80 3.20 2.30 All Bets (26) 
Newcastle v Aston Villa
 03/11/2008 20:00 GMT
  2.70 3.15 2.40 All Bets (27)


----------

